# FS: Marimo Moss Balls $5 ea.



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

1.5-2.0+ inches, all bigger than a toonie as per picture.

$5 each, 3 purchase minimum to make scheduling time worth while. Pick up only.










These compete for nutrients that all other algae do, so in effect it can prevent other algae growth. Due to them being so slow growing in nature they are not invasive, they're easy to remove if you wish to do so.

Perfect for shrimp tanks, shrimp will eat them and the debris they suck in.

PM me if interested.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Shrimp Guy (Jul 9, 2011)

How many do you have...I could use about 30


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've PM'd you.


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey ill take 10 if you got any left


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I PM'd you.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## mta28 (Apr 23, 2011)

any left? i can take 5


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've sent a PM to you.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

More Marimo moss balls are still available. PM me if interested.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Still plenty remaining, let me know if you want any.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold a bunch, still a bunch left for sale.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

PM's replied, still have a bunch left, I made one hell of an order for these. Come buy some


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Been busy dealing with life... I still have a few for sale.

Cheers.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Are you still firm about quantity of 3. i'd really prefer 2?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm unfortunately uninterested with $10 transactions at this time.

I'll update later if my life eases up.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

okey dokey, thanks anyways.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's a suggestion: Maybe some BCA members from close areas can arrange a "group buy" and then distribute amongst themselves. This will allow for those who only want one or two 

Having said that, these moss balls look best in an odd-numbered grouping, or one on its own IMO.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

*moss balls*

I will buy 3 today if you still haver some.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Still more left, bump.


----------



## blazingazn (Sep 18, 2011)

awesome dude.

and epic balls!


----------



## Hallsy04 (Mar 25, 2011)

Are these good for bristlenose plecos?


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Hallsy04 said:


> Are these good for bristlenose plecos?


If you mean whether they will eat them...no. Mine leave them alone. The shrimp, however, love to perch on them and eat the debris that becomes trapped on the surface.


----------



## b/p (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Chris,

PM'd ya


----------

